# Be an NBA GM: Dirk Nowitzki vs Tracy McGrady (on RealGM)



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Our Wednesday match-up features two of the Western Conference’s biggest stars. Tracy McGradyRockets is one of the league’s most marketable players and, when healthy, is also one of it’s premier players. His opposition in the first round of our ‘Be an NBA GM’ contest is of the Dirk Nowitzki, who has quickly become one of basketball’s most dominating offensive players. Who would you pick to anchor your NBA franchise? 

*The Case for Dirk* 

Nowitzki, a native of West Germany and an eight-year NBA veteran, has become one of the league’s most consistent players over recent seasons. His name, which was once unpronounceable, is now being mentioned annually in the race for MVP. That’s not difficult considering he’s a durable seven-footer who has averaged 22.0 points and 8.6 rebounds per game over the first eight years of his career. 

*The Case against Dirk* 

For a seven-footer Dirk could be more active on the defensive end of the court. He’s far from a poor defender, but a guy his size should be altering more than just one shot per game. With his long arms and agility he should be more of a shot-blocking force than he has been, but the Mavericks seem to be content with having him expend most of his energy on the offensive end. 

*The Case for T-Mac* 

Tracy McGrady is one of the NBA’s most electric players. When on the court, he’s mentioned in the same sentence as players like Allen Iverson and Dwyane Wade in terms of explosiveness and play-making ability. One cannot forget that he averaged 32.1 points a game in 2003, and that he’s one of the league’s triple-double threats. The dynamic duo of McGrady and Yao Ming may not have brought much success to Houston yet, but given time and health McGrady could bring a title back to Houston. 

*The Case against T-Mac* 

His back. 

I could end my case against McGrady right there, and it might be enough to cost him hundreds of votes. He hasn’t played an entire 82-game schedule in his nine-year career, and he missed almost half of the Rockets’ games last season. He might be too much of an injury risk to label a franchise player, but he’s talented nonetheless. 

The choice is yours – Who would you rather start an NBA franchise with? 

Vote on our main page to have your voice heard! www.realgm.com

--------------------------------------------------------------

What it is, is RealGM chose a player from each team and they are pitting them off against each other


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

The case against TMac is too strong at this point in his career. I voted likewise, and to my surprise...

...well, I won't spoil the suspense. :biggrin:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Tracy Mcgrady is the better player, and his one year back injury doesn't scare me away from him.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Tracy Mcgrady is the better player, and his one year back injury doesn't scare me away from him.


That's why he was my first pick in the Mavs draft. :biggrin: 

But as far as an 82 game schedule goes - and it was really my money - Dirk's a better bet for production. 

In my opinion  :bsmile:


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Wow, is Dirk really <i>that</i> much better? I never pictured a blow out on this.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

76767 said:


> Wow, is Dirk really <i>that</i> much better? I never pictured a blow out on this.


 People are just overly rash and impressionable. Makes me sick sometimes, their short memories.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Add to the case against T-Mac: His heart.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

WTChan said:


> Add to the case against T-Mac: His heart.


 Are you serious?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

If i wanted to start a basketball team, i would choose Dirk over Tmac. Tmac is too much of a ballhog, that's why i think Tmac getting injured is a + for the Rockets because it gave Yao a chance to dominate and show people what he can do.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

76767 said:


> Wow, is Dirk really <i>that</i> much better? I never pictured a blow out on this.


Not that much better, just at a different point in his career. I still have the utmost respect for Tracy when he's on the floor - but as the thread title says, if I'm a GM I'm going for what I consider to be the production aspect.



_Dre_ said:


> People are just overly rash and impressionable. Makes me sick sometimes, their short memories.


To make a point, I'll blow this comparison out of proportion. 

Who would you sign today, Wade or Grant Hill?

Tracy's not ancient, :bsmile:, neither are his skills necessarily diminished; but who would be more likely to give you a full, productive season? As an owner or a GM, barring intangibles like marketing to your fan base (signing Jordan, for instance), I would base my decision on bang for buck.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> To make a point, I'll blow this comparison out of proportion.
> 
> Who would you sign today, Wade or Grant Hill?
> 
> Tracy's not ancient, :bsmile:, neither are his skills necessarily diminished; but who would be more likely to give you a full, productive season? As an owner or a GM, barring intangibles like marketing to your fan base (signing Jordan, for instance), I would base my decision on bang for buck.


I knew someone would go there, but T-Mac's not in the Grant Hill territory yet. He hasn't been severely injured to the point where he's a true liability such as a Grant Gill. I know a lot of GMs would be scared off because of his percieved decline, but if they look further, they'd see it was due to his back problem, a debilitating type of thing. That's why he couldn't play many games. I'm sure if the Rockets were in contention, he' be out ther braving it, but they weren't, so he decided to rest it. 

A good case can be made for Dirk, but it's almost always going to be the most talented player for me, unless there are some extreme caveats, which isn't apparent for me.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> A good case can be made for Dirk, but it's almost always going to be the most talented player for me, unless there are some extreme caveats, which isn't apparent for me.


And that's where it boils down - a matter of preference or perception. 

No loser, imo. :whoknows:


----------



## SMDre (Jan 28, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Tracy Mcgrady is the better player, and his one year back injury doesn't scare me away from him.


He has had back problems for a couple of years now. Also don't forget about the migraine problems he had also.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

SMDre said:


> He has had back problems for a couple of years now. Also don't forget about the migraine problems he had also.


 But the injury didn't severely hurt him until last year. And the migraines must not have done too much damage, because he's been an All-Star every year. 

Francis had migraines and was a top 5 guard, he gets off of him, and he's nowhere close anymore. Go figure.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'm glad to see that those suffering from migraines have found some way to treat them. :clap: 

But Dre, don't you think that TMac's all star appearances were partly due to his popularity ?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

bray1967 said:


> I'm glad to see that those suffering from migraines have found some way to treat them. :clap:
> 
> But Dre, don't you think that TMac's all star appearances were partly due to his popularity ?


 Of course, but that's a non-issue because he deserved them every single time. Find one year he was an undeserving all-star. 

I was just bringing that up as one possible accolade, I could've just relied on mentioning his skill.


----------



## MVP™ (Jun 11, 2006)

I'll start a franchise with Dirk still. 
Even though you're right about his lack of defensive ability, he can improve that during the off season.
On the other hand, Tmac can't really improve his back, it's sort of a real Physical attribute that takes plenty of time. And Dirk can improve his defense, because its more of a mental stage, meaning what to do when your matchup has the ball and etc.


----------

